# Hawaii Reviews for August 2011!!!



## billhall (Aug 6, 2011)

Hawaii Reviews Aug 2011


----------



## billhall (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sweetwater at Waikiki, Oahu, 1/30/11*

*New Review *


Sweetwater at Waikiki  
Reviewer: Richard and Carole Steiner​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 6, 2011)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy, Kauai, 7/24/11*

*New Review *


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 6, 2011)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 5/27/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 11, 2011)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, Maui, 7/29/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas  
Reviewer: Phil Strick​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 28, 2011)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 7/24/2011*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

